# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Cleaning concrete pavers

## dan76n

Hi all, 
I just purchased some concrete pavers which i got at a good price because they were a bit dirty and had a few chips, the shop told me to hit them with a high pressure water blaster to get rid of most of the dirt which i did. This worked a bit but when the pavers have dried they all now have large rings around the edges which looks even worse than before i cleaned them. 
Does anyone have any ideas on how to remove this and also how to get rid of any dirt stains still remaining?

----------


## Terrian

diluted acid wash should work OK, remember to wear protective clothing & goggles

----------


## dan76n

Tried acid and it didnt work so I think I might just paint them with White Knight Paving paint...

----------


## bricks

Did you leave the pavers on the ground to dry? 
Try putting them on something to get them off the ground when you wash them, Sounds like they have the same marks you get with rising damp.

----------

